
Avalanche visualisation using satellite radar [pdf] - widforss
https://aron.mjuk.is/avanor/widforss2019avalanche.pdf
======
privong
Very neat. An online demo of it is here:
[https://avanor.se](https://avanor.se)

------
MasterScrat
Off-topic, but the layout is really great! what did you use?

~~~
widforss
I started using this template and evolved it from there. :)

[https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/thesis/chalmers-
univers...](https://www.sharelatex.com/templates/thesis/chalmers-university-
of-technology-master's-thesis)

